# iDisk sur iPad



## AppleSpirit (31 Mai 2010)

Bonjour

je suis consterné de voir que iDisk format iPad n'est toujours pas disponible sur iTunes. Je suis abonné à MobileMe et ça m'hallucine. Comment se fait-il qu'il ne soit pas encore disponible ? Quelqu'un sait-il quelque chose à ce sujet ?


----------



## esales (31 Mai 2010)

En attendant, j'utilise Goodreader qui permet de ce connecter à iDisk, de transférer les fichiers, etc....


----------



## ederntal (31 Mai 2010)

esales a dit:


> En attendant, j'utilise Goodreader qui permet de ce connecter à iDisk, de transférer les fichiers, etc....



GoodReader est vraiment indispensable et rends inutile l'application iDisk officielle 

(mais c'est vrai que c'est très étrange qu'Apple ne l'ai pas déjà sorti...)


----------



## legallou (31 Mai 2010)

@Ederntal je suis bien de ton avis. J'ai supprimé mon iDisk et utilise GoodReader, au point d'avoir fait, pour aider un copain qui démarre sur iPad (j'ai le mien depuis plus d'un mois), des tutoriels sur GoodReader. Ils sont en accès par ma page d'index iPad citée en signature.  Je vais continuer au fur et à mesure des questions de ce copain.


----------



## Marc MARC (31 Mai 2010)

Ça fait quoi au juste , ça fait quoi au juste Goodreader . Excuser ma question , mais je suis un nouvel utilisateur 

Marc


----------



## Deleted member 155345 (31 Mai 2010)

c'est un gestionnaire et un visionneur de fichiers qui gere egalement dropbox, google doc, isdik et ftp
Sinon idisk est indispensable pour gerer les partages de fichiers


----------



## AppleSpirit (1 Juin 2010)

Merci à vous pour l'info goodreader est très bien en effet.


----------



## AppleSpirit (3 Juin 2010)

Il y a juste une chose que je trouve vraiment regrettable avec goodreader c'est la très mauvaise maniabilité des pdf. L'idéal serait d'avoir le même confort qu'avec safari lors de la lecture d'un pdf. Pourquoi par exemple ne peut-on pas afficher en même temps le bas d'une page et le début de la page suivante ? Pourquoi goodreader trourne-il obligatoirement la page ? C'est très très embêtant je trouve.


----------



## Tuncurry (3 Juin 2010)

Hello, 

Vous me convainquez d'essayer Goodreader car le  transfert de fichier n'est pas trivial sur Ipad.
Un autre point faible du produit, d'ailleurs...


----------



## Gwen (3 Juin 2010)

Le transfert de fichier est d'une simplicité je trouve au contraire. C'est une vraie révolution pour moi.


----------



## AppleSpirit (19 Juin 2010)

Encore une petite question concernant Goodreader. Je possède en fait un gros dossier de plus de 100 mo sur idisk. Ce dossier contient une dizaine de sous-dossiers, lesquels contiennent à leur tour d'autres sous-dossiers. Je voudrais savoir s'il est possible de télécharger le tout tel quel sur goodreader ? Car si ce n'est pas possible je vais passer beaucoup de temps à devoir d'abord télécharger tous les fichiers (pdf et pages) et ensuite à créer moi-même les dossiers dans Goodreader et à insérer les fichiers téléchargés dans les dossiers recréées à chaque fois.....

Dites moi qu'il existe une solution....

merci pour votre aide.


----------



## esales (19 Juin 2010)

A ma connaissance, il n'est pas possible depuis Goodreader de télécharger une arborescence depuis iDisk.
Mais tu peux contourner le problème en le faisant en wifi :
- tu montes iDisk sur ton ordi
- tu montes ton iPad sur ton ordi (Goodreader en mode wifi)
- avec Finder, tu glisses les dossiers depuis iDisk dans Goodreader

Bémol à cette méthode, il n'y a pas de synchro entre tes fichiers sur Goodreader et iDisk, les mises à jours devront être manuelles.


----------



## AppleSpirit (19 Juin 2010)

pas de soucis, j'ai aucune mise à jour à faire c'est un dossier définitif. Par contre je ne comprends pas comment je dois m'y prendre exactement ? 

Qu'entends-tu par "monter" quand tu dis : "tu montes iDisk sur ton ordi" et "tu montes ton iPad sur ton ordi" ?

Désolé je m'y connais pas trop, faudrait m'expliquer hyper concrètement chaque étape si tu peux...

merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h25 ----------

meric mille fois trop excellent j'ai pu faire ça en 20 secondes !!!! excellent !!!!!

voici les instructions au cas où : http://www.goodreader.net/gr-man-tr-wifi.html


merci esales, toute ma reconnaissance, tu m'as fait économiser un temps gigantesque !


----------



## Gwen (19 Juin 2010)

Moi, quand j'ai ce type de transfert a faire, dossiers et sous dossiers, je compresse le tut en ZIP puis je le place dans GoodReader via iTunes et la, je décompresse le tout et l'arborescence est conservée.


----------

